# Yahoo- Salix drug receives patent for potential new use (AP via Yahoo! Finance)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Salix Pharmaceuticals Ltd. said Tuesday the drug rifaximin has received patent protection for a potential new use, treating irritable bowel syndrome.View the full article


----------

